# 99 altima chip



## p0rt0_24 (Jul 24, 2007)

is the computer on a 99 altima gxe easy to reset? i want to chip it but if something goes wrong, i wanna know if i can reset it easily... thx


----------



## 2000one (Aug 1, 2007)

Try pulling the battery for a couple of minutes. That usually resets the ECU


----------



## p0rt0_24 (Jul 24, 2007)

you mean unplug it?


----------



## 2000one (Aug 1, 2007)

There you go... You know what I mean.. Just disconnect the NEGATIVE terminal.


----------



## p0rt0_24 (Jul 24, 2007)

how can this reset an ecu? i'm just trying to figure that out...


----------

